# shrimp Paesano's??



## head shaker (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone here have a recipe for shrimp Paesano? There is a restaurant in San Antonio called Paesano's and its what they are famous for very good just wondering if someone may know how to make it?


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

*Ingredients:*

*For Shrimp*


 2 pints half-and-half cream
 salt & pepper, to taste
 1 lb jumbo shrimp, peeled, deveined, tails left on (about 20)
 2 cups flour
 2 tablespoons vegetable oil
 *For Sauce*


 1 egg yolk
 1 1/2 cups butter, cold, cut into 1 inch pieces
 1 medium lemon, juice of
 4 garlic cloves, minced
 3 tablespoons fresh parsley, minced
 3 tablespoons fresh chives, chopped

*Directions:*


 Pre-heat oven to 400Âº F.
 Soak shrimp in half& half for 30 minutes.
 Drain shrimp and dust lightly in flour.
 SautÃ© shrimp for 5 minutes on one side.
 You will have to do in batches so that you do not overcrowd.
 Do not turn shrimp.
 Remove shrimp and place in a baking dish, sautÃ©d side down, and place in pre-heated oven.
 Turn to BROIL and broil for 5 minutes.
 Meanwhile, mix egg yolk and lemon juice in half the butter and stir over low heat until butter is melted; take off heat.
 Add garlic and remaining butter and return pan to heat. Stir briskly until butter melts and sauce thickens.
 (Add a small amount of half& half to thicken more if you like.) Add chives and parsley.
 Pool sauce in plates and top with shrimp.
 Serve immediately.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I make it a point to eat Shrimp Paesano every time I'm in San Antonio for the weekend. Awesome dish.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i've tried it several different ways from recipes online and it just isn't the same. first off, the called for amount of butter just seems absurd, i've tried it with varying amounts and can't quite get it. the egg yolk seems to do better when you use two or three, but really, just using some reduced white wine, adding cream to desired consistancy for sauce, and finishing with butter and lemon turns out just as well. next, five minutes for shirmp, then not to turn and leave cooked side down on the hot pan to continue to cook for 5 more minutes while the uncooked side gets blasted with a broiler, no, that's not what paesano's taste like, that's too much cooking time. dust in flour, pan fry for a couple minutes in butter/olive oil, no oven. finally i like to get a bowl, like a cereal bowl, grab a serving of cooked angel hair pasta put it in the bowl, then ladle a bit of sauce over pasta and twist together with a fork to make a pasta ball and plop it right in the middle of a plate. ladle more sauce around the ball of pasta, surround pasta with 5 or 6 or 20 shrimp and add a few chopped chives and parsley over the top.

sorry for the long winded post. either way its good, but can't beat going back in for the real thing.


----------



## fido98 (Oct 18, 2011)

Paesanos sauce is a Lemon Burre Blanc which is why recipes calling for cream and egg yolk don't replicate the dish served at the restaurant. The yolk and cream act as emulsifiers/stabilizers which is probably easier for most home chefs, but, if you have some better than average cooking chops you can make it the right way by slowly whisking in room-temp softened butter.


----------

